# Am I feeding them enough??



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

I've always had dobermans. Super lean dogs! GSD are new territory for me so, I could use a little help.
I now have a full grown GSD (rescue) and, an 2.5 month GSD and, I'm not sure Im feeding either enough right now. I initially switched my full grown Fynn, to a decent dog food (Nothing crazy expensive but something high in meat, no bonemeal no byproduct) He got to a much healthier weight quickly but, still was too skinny. So once he was used to the food, I started adding a 1/2 cup of boiled chicken and, rice to every meal. I just now cut that out of his diet and, he is getting a nice huge steak once a week. His coat, teeth, weight all look great! I'm worried with out the chicken and, rice he'll lose weight. He gets about 3.5 cups of food a day. I can't imagine He needs 6 cups a day? Does he? 
Our puppy Vandy is getting two cups a day (through three feedings) and, her weekly steak. She's a puppy so she's always hungry and we are ready to up her food but, to how much? She has a nice soft round belly, no boating or anything but, she is a big girl. 
HELP! Haha Any thoughts?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I would suggest you read this sticky ... it will help you figure it out!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I feed my adult girl, 2 cups twice a day. My puppies at that age usually get 1 cup / 3 times a day.

I keep my dogs lean as well, much healthier for them


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Even a puppy shouldn't have a 'round belly', either the dog is being fed too much or it's got parasites. Could you post some pictures of your dogs? German Shepherds should be kept lean to prevent skeletal problems among other health issues. They typically don't fill out their lanky bodies until a good 2-3 years old. How much you feed will be determined by the calories per cup, how active your dog is, what their metabolism can handle, ect. The best way to determine if you are or aren't feeding enough is by placing your thumbs on top of the dog and running your fingers along the ribs. If you can't feel the ribs without applying pressure then you're feeding too much. Now make a fist and run your finger along your knuckles, if the ribs feel like that then your dog is too skinny. NOW lay your hand flat, again run your fingers over your knuckles, this is what a healthy dog should feel like.


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Can I mix dog pellet with some rice? For my 2 month old GSD 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how much do your dogs weigh? how tall are they? why do you think
they need to gain weight? post some pics.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could mix rice with your dogs kibble but what will that do for your dogs health? mix some meat, fish or chicken.


Jafar M said:


> Can I mix dog pellet with some rice? For my 2 month old GSD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Izit ok for 2 month dog? What type of meat do u mean?fresh meat or already cooked meat?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Rite now iam feed this type of pellet mix with some rice...twice a day...what u guys think? Iam new keeping GSD ...help me guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog cooked:

> fish
> beef
> pork
> lamb
> rabbit

raw:

> 4oz ground beef pattie
> raw chicken back

fruit:

> apple slice (no seeds)
> pear slice (no seeds)
> blueberries



Jafar M said:


> Izit ok for 2 month dog? What type of meat do u mean?fresh meat or already cooked meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Tq bro...for sharing the tips...I will try that for my new puppy...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

My hyper active puppy...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

